# Abigail my NFC kitten



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

I posted a few pictures and the "story so far" in my introduction post.

She's been home now for 5 days, and is such a sweet natured girl. If she is awake, she follows me around everywhere - walking between my feet - I am petrified I am going to step on her =(

She hasnt figured out stairs yet - in the hall where the stairs are, it is a stone floor, and when I go upstairs, she races out with me, sees the stairs about half away across the room, and her front legs lock to try and stop her, and she slides right into the bottom stair. I shouldn't laugh, but it is so very cute!

This was one of the few times I was able to get a camera in front of her - must have tried a dozen times before, but each time when I got down to her height, she would come over to rub heads with me.










This is her playing with her new toy a friend bought for her - she loves it - racing the ball one from end to the other over and over!










Finally, when she has had enough, she either climbs up on me to sleep, or just drops where she is, with her fake mouse:










It's amazing how fast they become so important to you! I took her to the vet's yesterday for her registration check up, and ive never driven so carefully in my life - not even when I had my niece and nephew in the car!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

ooh , she is lovely!! Enjoy that early bonding time


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

She is really gorgeous!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She is so beautiful!

:luv


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh congrats she is just adorable. She sounds like she has settled in so well and that she has made her own mind up that she is home. I think NFC's are just beautiful in looks and nature.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone - wish I could take some credit for her! 

NFCs are indeed lovely, and all the ones ive met have had lovely natures.

The pictures dont really do her justice, she is much prettier in reality! The brown/white tabby is my favourite coloring and it took a while to find one.

Looks like she has now finally figured out stairs - I couldnt find her earlier today, then noticed her tail dangling down through the stair balusters.

She was sat at the top of the stairs, staring at my bedroom door.

So, do I let her in or not...

I move around a lot when I sleep - waking up with my feet at the headboard is not unheard of, so I would be worried about rolling over her.


----------



## Simba'smomma (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats!! She is beautiful! Have fun with her!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

NFC?

Oh! Norwegian Forest Cat! She's adorable! From what you've posted it seems she's pretty smart, too!

We have a weejie at the shelter where I work, and he's a hide-and-seek champion! Especially at medicine time...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, she's so beautiful! 

We all feel mean when we do it, but I'm pretty sure we all laugh when we see our kitties not able to get traction and run into an immovable object.  Or maybe that's just me, but it's hard not to laugh, especially when they're not hurt and seem to be enjoying themselves!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That is one very pretty little cat!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

She is gorgeous. Love the ear tufts. My second pair looked a bit like this - she'll grow up to be a stunningly beautiful cat.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Just stunning.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Absolutely Adorable!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

She's just gorgeous! Congrats. Do be careful. I stepped on one of my kittens feet and she limped around forever. I was just sick. I felt so awful! She didn't learn to move out of the way either.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Finally after 2 weeks of picking her up and putting her in her raised cat bed, she has decided it isnt so bad after all!

This is how I found her this morning...










After getting up, turning around and head butting me a few times, she lay back down and went back to sleep:










I was a bit alarmed this morning, as every other day when I get up, she has raced up the stairs to say hello.

I guess comfy bed lends itself more to morning lie-in's than her usual practice of just sleeping where she drops does!

She always looks so scruffy when she's asleep, with fur going every which way. Sleeping kittens are just so cute!


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

What kind of kitty is she? She is beautiful! I would love to adopt another kitty for my 5 month old kitten to have a playmate


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

She is a Norwegian Forest Cat.

And yes, she is beautiful (though maybe I am a bit biased!) - and she is such a sweet natured girl too, she wins the hearts of everyone who meets her =)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She looks so comfy in her bed!  Now that it's chilly, I put a heated pad under Celia's bed. I guess she's nice and toasty, because while she's never been one to come running when she hears me get up, she's often sound asleep and doesn't even hear me come downstairs!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

What a cutie pie! I love her colors. Can't wait to see how she grows over the next few months.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

You asked about sleeping with your baby awhile back. I, too, move around when I sleep, but both of my dogs and my cat sleep with me.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

We've had mixed results with sleeping!

If I leave my bedroom door open, she usually finds her way in, and snuggles down somewhere inconvenient!

She has always like draping herself around my neck, and its no different when Im trying to sleep. She will lie across my neck, work her head up to my ear, and then breathe or snore in it! Thankfully her breath has improved a lot since switching to a mostly raw diet! Not that it was bad before, it just smelt of her food!

Abigail likes to splash in her water bowl a bit, and this morning I was woken up with soggy feet pawing at my face! Once I had woken, and moved a bit, she was in under the covers like a rocket, then started to knead my chest to try and dry them off!


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

When finding a bed or even an empty spot on the floor, is just too. much. effort.


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

I started putting together Abigail's new cat tree yesterday.

With all the "help" Abigail offered - chasing bolts, swatting at tools etc, it was quite slow going.

However, eventually, we did manage to get the low level house attached, and as soon as this was done, further construction needed to be halted:


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Adelea said:


> I started putting together Abigail's new cat tree yesterday.
> 
> With all the "help" Abigail offered - chasing bolts, swatting at tools etc, it was quite slow going.
> 
> However, eventually, we did manage to get the low level house attached, and as soon as this was done, further construction needed to be halted:


Awww I know what that's like from personal experience went through the same thing when putting together the cat tree a week after I got Sera/Tsuki. Though I pushed through with construction than moving it to the wall became a problem.:lol:


----------

